# Cleaning Sikens log home.



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Been to long since I have done one. Looking for ideas on a product. Would prefer down streaming. A 4 gallon per min machine 4000 psi yes I did do a little looking around for ideas.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Been to long since I have done one. Looking for ideas on a product. Would prefer down streaming. A 4 gallon per min machine 4000 psi yes I did do a little looking around for ideas.


Are you retaining?

If not I would give it a soft wash with some detergent to kill any moss, and what not.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

It is getting a maintenance coating after getting washed.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Sikkens usually specs bleach and Tsp. I would go bleach and elemonator or even some of the pressureTek wood cleaner (or stripper if strong enough). F-18 I think it's called. I have a bunch but rarely use it.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Been to long since I have done one. Looking for ideas on a product. Would prefer down streaming. A 4 gallon per min machine 4000 psi yes I did do a little looking around for ideas.



Are you prepared to fully strip that log home in order to switch to a new/different product? That's what would be required. Log homes, especially stripping, require a whole other depth of knowledge.


----------



## JourneymanBrian (Mar 16, 2015)

Why would you need to strip it?


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

For log homes and Sikkens a media blaster followed by Osbourn brushes is the way to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

This project is just getting a maintenance coating. I NEVER said anything about stripping the Original finish.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This project is just getting a maintenance coating. I NEVER said anything about stripping the Original finish.



You said you were looking for ideas on a product. My mind reading skills are historically bad in August. I guess I should've known you weren't referring to a coating.


----------

